
SoftBank-backed robotic pizza startup Zume plans to lay off up to 400 employees - xakahnx
https://www.businessinsider.com/zume-pizza-robots-layoffs-leadership-turmoil-alex-garden-softbank-2020-1
======
rationalfaith
Softbank is getting murdered after the office-space-renting-hype-company (I'm
blanking on the name because my brain is filtering BS startups with BS useless
features).

I guess, after irrational lauding of this untouchable investment group, it's
time for calibration??

Maybe try not to blindly follow people and think rationally in the first
place?!

